# Looking for millwork



## iWoodPen (Jun 21, 2016)

I have some gorgeous desert ironwood burl. Problem is, it is in its raw form. I need to have it cut down to blanks. 

Ok, when I say this stuff is hard, it's like rock. This stuff is extremely dense. It's going to take a serious saw to do this properly and not waste a bunch, destroy a blade and hack my wood up. 

I'm willing to pay to have it put into usable pen blanks. 

It's about twelve inches by twenty inches by about seven inches in thickness. Weighs like six tons. Lol Second piece is smaller. See pics. 

I would like the blanks cross cut, into 7/8 x 5 inch pieces. 

Any help out there? I'll pay for shipping back and forth plus whatever we agree for cut costs.


----------



## iWoodPen (Jun 21, 2016)

Pics


----------

